# DIY Living Hinge



## Squash713 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I can't seem to find the thread detailing how to make a living hinge out of silicone. I know I saw pictures of it on here once, but can't find it with the search terms I tried. :? Can someone direct me, or give a quick summary? 

(Not sure how far apart to place the glass pieces, and whether I should silicone both the top and bottom sides, or just from the top)

Thanks!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12364&highlight=living+hinge


> Fore those who do not know what a living hinge is, it is made as follows;
> The two top pieces of glass are placed close to one another (about a 16th of an inch apart). A bead of silicone is applied across the entire seam between the two sheets of glass. The bead is then flattened with a razor blade so that there is about ½” of silicone on top of each piece of glass (about an 8th” thick). The razor is then used to make the edges clean. I’ve used this kind of hinge on my reef tank and so far it has lasted a year and a half without problem. Some of my killifish friends have used this type of hinge for many years without it tearing.


Only silicone one side of the hinge- the top side.


----------



## Squash713 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, thanks. That's what I needed.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No problem. You can thank Chris (grassypeak) for introducing us to this method of doing a living hinge.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike (via Chris). I was just about to ask this same question myself. I had some new glass cut for the top of my 180 I'm putting together now for a paludarium, already divided in the center with a thick section of perpendicular support glass on top, with grooves for both sections, so there's actually two supported sections to be hinged. The older hinged glass top was cracked and broken off on one corner when it was used as an aquarium, so I simply had some new glass for the top cut when I decided to convert it to a paludarium. I was considering using the old plastic hinge, but removing it from the old glass let alone getting it on the new seemed to be an indomitable task. It appears to be too encrusted and "superglued" to even consider this.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

The only problem with the silicone hinge is that it looks a little ghetto. You can’t see it on my reef because of the hood. I chose this method for that tank, because it allows light through, and with a reef every little bit counts. The silicone hinge on my reef is still going strong after almost three years. On my leuc tank, I used two pieces of glass that fit very tightly together, and two plexi piano hinges. This looks better than the silicone hinge, and may even be more fungus gnat proof. One has to take the length of glass into account though, as more than a foot between hinges produces noticeable sag.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

The living hinge above my reef.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

my tanks all have silicone living hinges, i've got 1 ten gallon, 5 1/2 vert, and a 20 high. and so far all of these are holding up great.


----------

